# ESPN Classic showing "subscription" channel starting tomorrow



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Hit guide and went to this weekend to check on Women's NCAA basketball games and the channel isn't in blue on my "all sub" and a message that says "this channel is available for immediate upgrade without a call" 

I have AT 250. Don't tell me they are putting this in a multi sports pak! Didn't this happen with Directv?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not a good sign ... check back after 4am and see if it says the same.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Right now it's still showing on the web site as a part of the Top250. Of course, Darryl and his other brother Darryl who run the web site are frequently out of the loop.


----------



## Super Dave (Mar 5, 2010)

I was checking my guide this morning and the channel is green, it says I can upgrade but offers no other info, it doesn't connect to CS.


----------



## Super Dave (Mar 5, 2010)

According to Scott Greczkowski at Sat Guys it's now part of the multisports package.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

WTF is that all about!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Launch 9 new HD channels that I cannot get and now lose ESPN Classic, just F***ing wonderful!


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

You've got to be kidding me. Why in the hell would they screw with a fairly insignificant channel as ESPNCL? For many of us it's more a matter of principle than actually caring that much about that specific channel. It's human nature to not like losing something and getting nothing in return. It's sort of like getting divorce papers served on you with no warning. Really stupid marketing and not great for customer retention. Hard to think they care about getting new customers and keeping the ones that they have with bone head moves like this.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Actually, it's a change required by ESPN.


----------



## surfmaui03 (Feb 26, 2005)

As a new customer (just got Dish a week ago), I am not happy. While this is not a channel that I would watch regularly, I hate that I've already lost a channel that I had when I signed up. I called Dish, and it is part of the multi-sports pack now for $5.99 a month. I was offered the multi-sports pack free for 3 months, but declined.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I just hope the live college football games this fall will be on ESPN360.com and I won't have to worry.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't watch Classic that often but occasionally ESPN will throw overflow programs onto Classic when something runs long on ESPN or ESPN2 (such as NASCAR coverage).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Since Classic isn't a HD channel, we'll let the thread in the right forum serve for discussion ...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=174472


----------

